# Guages



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone had any experience with aftermarket gauges? Specifically Dakota Digital?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have no experience with Dakota Digital, but I can highly recommend Classic Instruments.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I just checked their site. It appears the only Pontiac they cover are the firebirds. I am actually looking at Dakota digitals replacement cluster for 64 - 67 GTO. has the speedo, tach, fuel, ammeter, temp. Fits into the stock bezel. Good looking but pricey. For that much money I want to make sure they are top quality. Thanks for the response.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Not sure what you're looking for, but Peter Serio (Precision Pontiac) does wonderful work:

Precision Pontiac Rally Guages


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I spoke with Peter. That's one of my options. My old stock speedo needs to be rebuilt, which he can do for about $100 -150. But I also have issues with all of the gauges not lighting very well at night ( They may be some cheapo aftermarket gauges). That would be about another $350 to get the correct ones. plus these Dakota digitals are really good looking and probably more accurate.

Peter is a good guy and extremely knowledgeable on these old gauges. I enjoyed talking to him.


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

65gto said:


> I spoke with Peter. That's one of my options. My old stock speedo needs to be rebuilt, which he can do for about $100 -150. But I also have issues with all of the gauges not lighting very well at night ( They may be some cheapo aftermarket gauges). That would be about another $350 to get the correct ones. plus these Dakota digitals are really good looking and probably more accurate.
> 
> Peter is a good guy and extremely knowledgeable on these old gauges. I enjoyed talking to him.


I had a set of Dakota digitals gauges in my 87 grnadnational .and there is a retro kit for the GTO easy to hook plug and play you can also get 0 to 60 times very cool but for my GTO peter made me a set of rally gauges my gto came with speedo fuel gauge and his work is unreal looks better than new it is worth the price you pay mine was 1400 but he uses all metal just like GM did his site is precision Pontiac .net don't even waste your time with the 300 repro gauges some mail order co. have I got a set before I went with peat it is wicked junk smashed mine off the garage floor I was so pissed wont fit parts glued together bad news hope this helps


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks again RB...


----------

